# Classical 8 string fanned fret!



## Xiphos68 (Dec 20, 2009)

8 String Classical Guitar, Fanned Fretted. Bartolex. - eBay (item 320460360073 end time Jan-08-10 02:21:22 PST)

This is beyond awesome!


----------



## splinter8451 (Dec 20, 2009)

Wow.. 

That is awesome. So awesome.


----------



## Xiphos68 (Dec 20, 2009)

splinter8451 said:


> Wow..
> 
> That is awesome. So awesome.


----------



## Winspear (Dec 20, 2009)

Incredible...I want!
Can't tell from the pictures - does it have the wide string spacing of classical guitars? I don't think it does. Which is a major plus for me!
I always loved the sound of them but can't stand the spacing...
One day I'll get a sexy custom fanned 8 classical with the spacing of a normal acoustic 
Unless..there's some kind of reason why classical guitars are like that?

GAS.
Until then I will save these pictures 

EDIT: Nut width 69mm, it must feel like a beast


----------



## Xiphos68 (Dec 20, 2009)

EtherealEntity said:


> Incredible...I want!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Me and you too!


----------



## splinter8451 (Dec 20, 2009)

Classical guitars are like that to make it easier to finger pick I believe. 

I personally really like the string spacing haha.


----------



## Zahs (Dec 20, 2009)

that reminds me of my old classical teachers guitars... they were sexy.


----------



## Trespass (Dec 21, 2009)

These have been around for a long, long time. I do believe they're factory made.


----------



## Apophis (Dec 21, 2009)

looks really really nice


----------



## Fler (Dec 21, 2009)

Epicly sexy guitar. I want muchly.


----------



## dnoel86 (Dec 31, 2009)

EtherealEntity said:


> Unless..there's some kind of reason why classical guitars are like that?




For ease of fingerpicking. I definitely appreciate that extra space for my fat fingers


----------



## reptillion (Jan 1, 2010)

these are awesome, and i dont double the quality, but it doesnt warrant a 2.5k pricetag, being made in china, I do however realize it is unique


----------



## Xiphos68 (Jan 1, 2010)

reptillion said:


> these are awesome, and i dont double the quality, but it doesnt warrant a 2.5k pricetag, being made in china, I do however realize it is unique


Made in China?


----------



## george galatis (Jan 1, 2010)

hell....that will change a lot of classical tech


----------



## Janiator (Jan 1, 2010)




----------



## george galatis (Jan 2, 2010)

dude! thank you for the video


----------



## Dyingsea (Jan 2, 2010)

george galatis said:


> hell....that will change a lot of classical tech



Just an FYI, fanned frets have been around in the CG world for a while they are just very custom. Take a look at a "Brahms Guitar" style for a good example.


----------



## benagain (Feb 11, 2010)

i own a bartolex 8 fanned fret .. neris was a cool guy to work with .. awesome guitars if you dig solo guitar / finger picking.. had a bass port cut into the top of mine ... think mine was made with a wider range .. tuning low E A D a d g b e ..


----------



## MF_Kitten (Feb 12, 2010)

DO WANT


----------



## firulaisjj (Apr 29, 2010)

8 String Classical Guitar, Fanned Fretted! Bartolex. - eBay (item 320524575545 end time May-29-10 02:35:55 PDT)


----------



## Malacoda (Apr 30, 2010)

Link there is dead - here's a fix.

8 String Classical Guitar, Fanned Fretted! Bartolex. - eBay (item 320524575545 end time May-29-10 02:35:55 PDT)


----------

